# Do goats smile?



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

My new girl showed me her lower teeth, I was so happy I kissed and hugged her. Do you think she was smiling at me? Or maybe she just had gas?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I'm very in tune with my animals so I am going to say she was smiling at you. :biggrin


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Yes they smile, and kiss and hug too.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

She took one look at you and said- oh what a sucker- I have gone to goat heaven and she could not help grinning!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

:yeahthat


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes goats smile, grin, and of course furrow their brow We have one of the doelings from this year we call smiley goat (Artemis) because she smiles almost all the time. She is the one that also say "Mmmm, mmmm, mmmm,mmmm" while she eats.
Right now we have a sad/mad nubian. She has been this way since I dried her up and she is a touch me not, actually sneers at me but lets Lindsey pat her...goofy goat!  Probably cause she got cut off of cookies :rofl
Tam


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL. I had one goat that "kissed" me. When i made kissy sounds she would reach up and nibble my face.


----------



## chell20013 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have two that nuzzle my head with their heads, and they all "kiss" me on the nose, lips, eyes, lick my ears, suck on my fingers. I have 22 and we are all very "hands on" with all of them, so they are all quite affectionate.---although my stinky buck did pee on me one day while standing on the fence for a kiss......I felt violated! LOL!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

buckrun said:


> She took one look at you and said- oh what a sucker- I have gone to goat heaven and she could not help grinning!


 Spot on ,LOL


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Cotton Eyed Does said:


> Well, I'm very in tune with my animals so I am going to say she was smiling at you. :biggrin


 Sweeeeeeet


----------



## ChuckAtBioTracking (Dec 7, 2010)

Only when you are trying to pull blood and you get head-butted into the next stall . . .


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

He he. There are a few goats who love to do just that!


----------



## Bazan Paradise Farms (Dec 3, 2021)

chell20013 said:


> I have two that nuzzle my head with their heads, and they all "kiss" me on the nose, lips, eyes, lick my ears, suck on my fingers. I have 22 and we are all very "hands on" with all of them, so they are all quite affectionate.---although my stinky buck did pee on me one day while standing on the fence for a kiss......I felt violated! LOL!


This may have been the funniest thing I have read in awhile.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)

Ya.. they sure do! This is Fern and she is like literally just smiling at me and I give her kisses and she gives me kisses on my ear


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Melinda james (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi there everyone


----------

